# Any idea



## seanmac (Nov 20, 2008)

Any idea what this is


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Does that say HMS Captain?
If that is the case then is this plaque in Westminster Abbey, near the 'Captain' window? 

Commemorating the loss of said ship off Cape Finisterre in 1870.


----------



## seanmac (Nov 20, 2008)

This is a photograph of a do***ent,discovered in an old photo album in a fishing village village in Ireland called Killybegs.The village has a great history with the royal navy including the first and second world wars


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Landsman is on the right track. The plaque is one of those commemorating the officers and crew of HMS Captain. Westminster Abbey does indeed have the Captain's window but this particular plaque is in fact in St Paul's Cathedral. Image *here*. (Thumb)


----------



## seanmac (Nov 20, 2008)

*Any Idea*

True to Ships Nostalgia members you have came up with the answer again.This time within minutes.Thank you for all your help I will pass the information on


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Glad to help (Thumb)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Gulpers said:


> Mad Landsman is on the right track. The plaque is one of those commemorating the officers and crew of HMS Captain. Westminster Abbey does indeed have the Captain's window but this particular plaque is in fact in St Paul's Cathedral. Image *here*. (Thumb)



Nothing gets past Ray.(Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

John Rogers said:


> Nothing gets past Ray.(Thumb)


To be honest John, I visited St Paul's years ago and I recalled something about HMS Captain. Never having been in Westminster Abbey it was just a quick check on Google to see if my recollection was correct. (Thumb)


----------



## seanmac (Nov 20, 2008)

*Any Idea*

Your senior moment beat google


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Considering it usually takes me all my time to remember what I had for breakfast, it is indeed remarkable. (Jester)


----------

